# Smoked Garlic



## herkysprings (Jun 24, 2009)

Anybody got a quick and dirty for garlic on the smoker?

I usually do mine in the oven, but since I dont want to be peeking, approximate time / tecnique?


----------



## fire it up (Jun 24, 2009)

Smoked garlic.
Nothing better!
I just cut the top off till the bulbs are exposed.  Drizzle with olive oil, cracked black pepper and some kosher salt.  Smoke till desired doneness.

Here is a link for smoked garlic olive oil
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74753

And one for a fattie.  One of the best ones I have ever made and it was nothing more than chopped smoked garlic inside.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=74550&page=2

Whenever I do garlic I keep it so I can still mince it inside, a few times I have gone to the texture of roasted (squeeze out paste texture) and they are great in sauce and rubs.  45-60mins for the soft smoked and 2-2 1/2 for roasted/smoked I think.
Haven't smoked any in a while, so it's about time I do again.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 24, 2009)

garlic is becoming a regular item on my smoker, for making salad dressings, rubbing on corn, etc.

I do pretty much the same as when I cook it in the oven,   trim the top off, drizzle with olive oil, and then place on foil,  smoke until tender enough to be able to squeeze the cloves out.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah,like that.
Then mix with softened Cream Cheese and use as a dip with Tortillas.
Beer pares well with this,lots of it.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





But the girls tend to sit by themselves


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 25, 2009)

I mix mine with cream cheese for the filling for my ABT's,  & my wife uses the leftover for bagels.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 7, 2009)

from a recent smoke:


----------

